# COMPTIA SERVER +SK0-004



## Jbelle (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello All, Has any one taken this?


What Are your thoughts on it?
I have heard because its Vendor Neutral its not as Valuable?


I actually don't see to much info on it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't see why it would not have value have you looked the the info on the CompTia site https://certification.comptia.org/training/self-study/books/server-sk0-004-study-guide#tab3


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

When we hunt for hires, for some reason CompTIA was never our first choice, unless your looking to work in a Data Center and specifically on hardware...

Plan a destination, and if hardware is your thing, I guess CompTIA is the way to go..


----------

